
Ask HN: Migrating from static generator to wordpress - sharmi
My personal site is not much active but when I have something interesting I tend to post.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.minvolai.com&#x2F;blog I used to blog using wordpress in 2007. Then I migrated to static generator mynt and have been on this from atleast 5 years. Mynt is not so well maintained now and I plan to move to nikola, another static blog generator (written in python).<p>On the other hand, most of the web uses wordpress. So if I move back to wordpress, I believe I will have a better understanding of other people&#x27;s workflows and issues. I do not mind keeping the installation up-to-date etc.<p>One thing that used to bug me when I was using wordpress, was embedding code snippets as a part of blog content. Wordpress would often replace embedded code symbols with html encodings , like &quot;&gt;&quot; by &quot;&amp;gt;&quot;. It got really annoying to open every post where it happens and set it right manually.<p>So my questions are:<p>* Has anyone moved a programming blog from static blog generator to wordpress? How is the experience?<p>* Has anyone faced the code replacement situation recently and if so, how do you handle it?
======
dabockster
I worked with WordPress professionally a bit. Personally, I hope to never have
to touch it again.

WordPress is designed as a sort of self-hosted SquareSpace. Set it and forget
it. The coding style follows this idea by being a huge pile of spaghetti code
with no enforced software pattern. The plugins library, while extensive, also
follows this philosophy by leaving everything up to the plugin developers. So
you end up having a pile of noodles overridden randomly by an SEO plugin that
overrides the WordPress dashboard with what I can only describe as a
"professional" ransomware prompt if you let the mandatory support license
lapse (mandatory being that the plugin is supposedly GPL'd, but impossible to
use without a paid license key). And, on top of all this, since it's supposed
to be like SquareSpace, the kinds of people who usually use WordPress are the
kinds of people who know nothing about technology and constantly look for ways
to get functionality cheaply.

As far as personal blogs go, Medium has been looking somewhat nice these days
as a public diary of sorts. If you want more control over how your content is
used, then you might want to consider either Jekyll or static HTML/CSS in a
creative Apache setup.

------
seanwilson
Why go all the way to WordPress? Maybe look into netlify.com. They have a
basic CMS frontend that lets you publish posts via several static site
generators with free plans. I'd much rather stick with static sites if I can.

~~~
appdrag
Or try [https://appdrag.com](https://appdrag.com) a cloud cms with zero
maintenance required and hosted on aws

------
andrei_says_
For static site generators take a look at Jekyll.

For a CMS, maybe consider CraftCMS.

I personally wouldn’t touch WordPress. It is easy to install but i’ve Found it
near impossible to change (spaghetti code by design) and don’t trust the
plugin code malware-wise and security-wise.

~~~
mattbgates
WordPress 4.9... no longer allows you to edit any code through their editor.
You have to edit it through FTP. This change screwed my site up badly to the
point where I had it so customized, I basically spent a weekend just finding a
theme, only uploading bits and pieces of the database at a time, just to get
it working again.

I was about ready to switch to Medium.com to let them handle my website... but
the did away with custom domains. But it is pretty much now.. I cannot
customize anything on WordPress anymore the way I am used to.. and everything
has to be done with plugins. I don't mind a few plugins, but there were just
some plugins that were unnecessary and I could just write the script myself to
handle certain things.

So... I am still using WordPress, this move was done basically to protect
people from themselves. But I feel it should have been optional.. don't force
me to be unable to edit certain files, especially in the WordPress editor
itself. I certainly miss the freedom of being able to write scripts and do as
I please with my WordPress install. That is why I'm not on WordPress.com and
opted for my own website. Not saying I can't still do some of it, but going
forward with WordPress updates.. nothing can guarantee that my scripts will
work from version to version.

~~~
Hoasi
> WordPress 4.9... no longer allows you to edit any code through their editor.

WordPress 4.9 still allows you to edit your templates through the editor.
Although it shows you a warning if you want to do so it is still possible to
change and save your templates.

~~~
mattbgates
I was never able to edit after... always had the spinning wheel and then tells
me that I need to edit it via FTP.

------
twobyfour
What's your reason for moving back to Wordpress?

~~~
sharmi
Because that is where the target market is.

~~~
twobyfour
I don't think I understand. The target market for a blog - for content - has
nothing to do with the software you use to display that content. Unless you're
publishing on a social network like Medium. But that's not Wordpress.

~~~
dabockster
I think OP is saying that he/she wants to use WordPress because everyone else
is seemingly doing it for blogging, regardless of his/her actual needs.

